# Drivers not tipping host.



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/KitchenConfidential/comments/aat4w2

Someone at my regular job show me this reddit forum where DoorDash is setting up order for a restaurant that never sign up for the service. I never experience this before but the owner was upset that the driver never tip the host. Why would I or any of us having to tip the host. Any thoughts on the matter.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Been going on for years as far as dd using restaurants without permission 
https://www.eater.com/2015/11/11/9714840/in-n-out-doordash-delivery-lawsuit


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

That is how Doordash rolls into a neighborhood. They call in orders as a carryout from a 3rd world county, drivers come in to pickup the order and pay with the redcard. Most restaurants love that their carryout business has increased and they are getting full pop on the price. Fast forward to when Doordash tells them that they brought them 500 more carryout orders last quarter. If you want to stay on our platform and continue to have higher earnings, we want 30% of the ticket on every order we bring to your restaurant. That is when the honeymoon is over and a lot of restaurants will drop the dash.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> That is how Doordash rolls into a neighborhood. They call in orders as a carryout from a 3rd world county, drivers come in to pickup the order and pay with the redcard. Most restaurants love that their carryout business has increased and they are getting full pop on the price. Fast forward to when Doordash tells them that they brought them 500 more carryout orders last quarter. If you want to stay on our platform and continue to have higher earnings, we want 30% of the ticket on every order we bring to your restaurant. That is when the honeymoon is over and a lot of restaurants will drop the dash.


I'm confused they can just drop it and not take as anymore dd?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Later on down the road when dd wants a cut .Until then it's very hard to get them out of your restaurant. I gave the manager of this place a ride on Uber. Read what he went through https://www.google.com/amp/amp.wsoc...ed-with-some-restaurants-but-is-not/804663386


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

I had no idea this was going on with DoorDash; actually kind of clever on their part, and no one is forced to continue the service after the "free intro" period is up. And tip the host? Yeah right. I could understand that if they think the delivery people are the ones making the orders, but the person who wrote the post obviously knows that's not the case. They should just be grateful to be getting business when many restaurants are struggling to stay open. They should use the extra money they're making and complaining about to pay the "poor host" more for the extra work, but I guess they'll just pocket the extra earnings while they gripe and meditate. Oh, the travesty!

I do empathize about them being overwhelmed, but that's one of the better surprises a business could face. They should adjust and thrive. Hearing people complain about making more money is kind of...well, strange.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I believe favor is even worse


----------



## AtomicBlonde (Aug 26, 2018)

I think it's kind of crappy for Doordash to do this. If you're going to suddenly start sending a restaurant a whole lot of takeout orders, wouldn't it be nice if the restaurant knew that? From the restaurant's point of view, they weren't ready for this, they didn't sign up for this. When you run a restaurant, suddenly getting lots more orders isn't necessarily a good thing, it can overwhelm you if you weren't prepared for it. And maybe the menu they have is out of date, and maybe that day you don't have a certain thing, and it's just a mess.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Tip the host? I already "tip the host" by providing a service that increased his bottom line but he's too cheap to pay his own employee to do.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

The problem with a lot of the restaurants I spoke with is that they don't even have the supplies. Many are mostly dine in with carryout boxes for existing customers. One of the local breakfast places keeps trying to cancel all doordash orders as the way the eggs should be prepared, toasts and sides is always excluded. They are now profiling on the accents of the 3rd world order placers and not making the orders.

In regards to tipping the host. When I worked DD, I did tip the host. I told them to add 10% to the tab and run the red card. The bartenders that need to stop making money to prepare a DD order need to get paid. Guess who their favorite driver was when I walked in the door? Doordash never declined any of the charges, they went through.

Server wages in Charlotte are $2.15 per hour. So if you are not getting tips as a server in this market you are not making any money.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Now I see why DD has so many restaurants listed, more than any other app offers. Sneaky and interesting, like the mafia.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

That's one reason I like grubhub the restaurants actually sign up for that


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

IGotDrive said:


> I had no idea this was going on with DoorDash; actually kind of clever on their part, and no one is forced to continue the service after the "free intro" period is up. And tip the host? Yeah right. I could understand that if they think the delivery people are the ones making the orders, but the person who wrote the post obviously knows that's not the case. They should just be grateful to be getting business when many restaurants are struggling to stay open. They should use the extra money they're making and complaining about to pay the "poor host" more for the extra work, but I guess they'll just pocket the extra earnings while they gripe and meditate. Oh, the travesty!
> 
> I do empathize about them being overwhelmed, but that's one of the better surprises a business could face. They should adjust and thrive. Hearing people complain about making more money is kind of...well, strange.


Strange is just a difference of perspective. Owner hires more people then door dash tells them down the line to give us 30%. Owner will either have to agree or fire the extra help. Whichever way DD was more of a disruption to that business than a benefit.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Now I see why DD has so many restaurants listed, more than any other app offers. Sneaky and interesting, like the mafia.


Fübr does the same exact thing and they increase their take if the restaurant wants to later sign up at a later time and makes them absorb comps.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Order and pay has the incentive of getting free lunches.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

AtomicBlonde said:


> When you run a restaurant, suddenly getting lots more orders isn't necessarily a good thing, it can overwhelm you if you weren't prepared for it. And maybe the menu they have is out of date, and maybe that day you don't have a certain thing, and it's just a mess





dryverjohn said:


> The problem with a lot of the restaurants I spoke with is that they don't even have the supplies. Many are mostly dine in with carryout boxes for existing customers.





TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Strange is just a difference of perspective. Owner hires more people then door dash tells them down the line to give us 30%. Owner will either have to agree or fire the extra help.


These situations could also be the case, but the simple solution would be to say that the orders can't be completed when they're called in. The restaurants actually have to accept the orders for them to be completed, so why would a restaurant without the supplies, ingredients, menu items, manpower, etc. even accept the orders they couldn't handle in the first place? Even automated services can be turned off (and I'm speaking from experience as someone who worked in a restaurant that did both automated and call-in service). The restaurant I worked for would have loved this type of situation - they were good people with a clean restaurant and good food, but they were a sort of hidden location with barely any foot traffic and did little marketing. Restaurants can make delivery menus with items that are easier to make and package. Or they can simply say "sorry, we're not doing any more takeout today" or "there will be an hour wait if you want that order completed for takeout" or "we no longer offer that menu item." I've encountered that myself as a patron ordering delivery, and it never turned me off to the restaurant if the food is good, it just reminded me how good the food is and how many other people like it that they were so busy.


dryverjohn said:


> In regards to tipping the host. When I worked DD, I did tip the host. I told them to add 10% to the tab and run the red card. The bartenders that need to stop making money to prepare a DD order need to get paid. Guess who their favorite driver was when I walked in the door? Doordash never declined any of the charges, they went through.


That's interesting and a good idea. If I ever encounter this situation and I'm made aware of it, I'll try it.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

If DD orders are prepaid, how do we tip the hosts? Out of our own pockets with cash?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> If DD orders are prepaid, how do we tip the hosts? Out of our own pockets with cash?


I was speaking of red card orders only. Prepaid is a whole different ball of wax. Another tip for Wendy's download the app and use the coupons to order food for yourself. I would give extra food to the diners and they never tipped, keep it or give it away to someone begging on the corner.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

feinburg said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/KitchenConfidential/comments/aat4w2
> 
> Someone at my regular job show me this reddit forum where DoorDash is setting up order for a restaurant that never sign up for the service. I never experience this before but the owner was upset that the driver never tip the host. Why would I or any of us having to tip the host. Any thoughts on the matter.


None of my business.

If people want to cry, they can cry when I'm gone.


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> I was speaking of red card orders only. Prepaid is a whole different ball of wax. Another tip for Wendy's download the app and use the coupons to order food for yourself. I would give extra food to the diners and they never tipped, keep it or give it away to someone begging on the corner.


I have only made about 40 deliveries with DD and use the car about 6 times. How do you tip on the Red Card. Is there fix price to match the total order amount or at least be $5 over for taxes? I would think DD would not be an unlimited amount when using it at the time of purchase.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

feinburg said:


> Why would I or any of us having to tip the host. Any thoughts on the matter.


Why would a consumer tip you as the delivery person for doing your job. I don't think either the delivery person or the hostess should be tipped.


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why would a consumer tip you as the delivery person for doing your job. I don't think either the delivery person or the hostess should be tipped.


No, not the consumer but us. The owner was saying that. Plus, looking if hostess get tips, it does show they get minimum wage standards not like the servers.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

feinburg said:


> No, not the consumer but us. The owner was saying that. Plus, looking if hostess get tips, it does show they get minimum wage standards not like the servers.


Even servers get minimum wage...... I know for me when I tip it is so that things don't get done to my food. If I tip you as the delivery person and that tip is not going on to the people at the place that made my food than I am doing it all for not as there will be special sauce in my food either way so I might as well not even tip the delivery person.


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Even servers get minimum wage...... I know for me when I tip it is so that things don't get done to my food. If I tip you as the delivery person and that tip is not going on to the people at the place that made my food than I am doing it all for not as there will be special sauce in my food either way so I might as well not even tip the delivery person.


Not the $2.50 or what every the tip wage but the federal minimum wage. Also do you tip all the hostess that give you the food?

If this is an issue with the restaurant then they could add a $2 or percentage fee for this issue but I would think the owner to just take that for themselves.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

feinburg said:


> Not the $2.50 or what every the tip wage but the federal minimum wage. Also do you tip all the hostess that give you the food?


Actually servers are guaranteed to make at least the federal minimum wage of $7.25 when tips and direct compensation is combined. It is a myth that server only get some lower minimum wage all that is an offset that the employer can reduce their pay by to account for tips. If tips are not received enough to make up the difference though the employer is required to pay the difference.


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Actually servers are guaranteed to make at least the federal minimum wage of $7.25 when tips and direct compensation is combined. It is a myth that server only get some lower minimum wage all that is an offset that the employer can reduce their pay by to account for tips. If tips are not received enough to make up the difference though the employer is required to pay the difference.


Question is do you tip the hostess when u do the delivery


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

feinburg said:


> Question is do you tip the hostess when u do the delivery


I don't do delivery but as a consumer of delivery services the fact that the restaurant does not receive a portion of my tip in some way is why I see no reason to tip delivery as a delivery customer.


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't do delivery but as a consumer of delivery services the fact that the restaurant does not receive a portion of my tip in some way is why I see no reason to tip delivery as a delivery customer.


So you are saying restaurant should pay more for the hostess liveable wage and delivery service should raise the price of service to pay the driver more?

I believe all restaurant should raise the price on the food to pay the waitress a liveable wage and get rid of the tip system. The tip system does not give someone a better tip and companies try to avoid to pay their workers as little as they can.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Will the host use those tips to tip the back of the house? The cooks and dishwashers?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

feinburg said:


> I have only made about 40 deliveries with DD and use the car about 6 times. How do you tip on the Red Card. Is there fix price to match the total order amount or at least be $5 over for taxes? I would think DD would not be an unlimited amount when using it at the time of purchase.


It depends on the restaurant and the total price of the items. 10% variance seemed to fly under the radar, it's so close to they forgot to add tax that it makes it through. I let the host, or bartender know, go ahead and add 10% for yourself, most don't know how to do it and just say thanks for the offer. The smarter ones figure out how to ring it up on their POS and smile as you take the order.



Uberfunitis said:


> I don't do delivery but as a consumer of delivery services the fact that the restaurant does not receive a portion of my tip in some way is why I see no reason to tip delivery as a delivery customer.


Delivery drivers have photographic memories of people that don't tip them. TIPS, (To Insure Prompt Service), your order with $0 tip just went to the backseat behind all the other food orders I have that have a tip. I am sorry that your tacos got crunched and your drink is full of ice with no Pepsi. I agree with not tipping the Amazon Flex or Fedex, or Mailman. But to not tip the last person that has your food before it enters your mouth is just plain reckless. I have never tampered with food, but I have shaken many cans of soda and 2 liter bottles for non tippers. I always prioritize deliveries based on the tip. Fat tip and you get your food first, even if someone else has to wait an extra 45 minutes.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

dryverjohn said:


> It depends on the restaurant and the total price of the items. 10% variance seemed to fly under the radar, it's so close to they forgot to add tax that it makes it through. I let the host, or bartender know, go ahead and add 10% for yourself, most don't know how to do it and just say thanks for the offer. The smarter ones figure out how to ring it up on their POS and smile as you take the order.
> 
> Delivery drivers have photographic memories of people that don't tip them. TIPS, (To Insure Prompt Service), your order with $0 tip just went to the backseat behind all the other food orders I have that have a tip. I am sorry that your tacos got crunched and your drink is full of ice with no Pepsi. I agree with not tipping the Amazon Flex or Fedex, or Mailman. But to not tip the last person that has your food before it enters your mouth is just plain reckless. I have never tampered with food, but I have shaken many cans of soda and 2 liter bottles for non tippers. I always prioritize deliveries based on the tip. Fat tip and you get your food first, even if someone else has to wait an extra 45 minutes.


Food has already been messed with because people earlier in the chain did not get a tip so at that point what difference does it really matter.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Driver is watching your food be prepared in many restaurants, so unlikely that it's getting messed with. I also bring food to many of the restaurants from other places when a customer doesn't answer the door. Maybe not all drivers do, but I have a lot of good will for bringing free food to places around town.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why would a consumer tip you as the delivery person for doing your job. I don't think either the delivery person or the hostess should be tipped.


 Because many of us are not making up to minimum wage without it. Plus if you want your food quickly and at the temperature intended, it's in your best interest. I'm not talking about what the right thing is or what anyone's job is supposed to be, I'm talking about the way it is, like it or not.



Uberfunitis said:


> Even servers get minimum wage...... I know for me when I tip it is so that things don't get done to my food. If I tip you as the delivery person and that tip is not going on to the people at the place that made my food than I am doing it all for not as there will be special sauce in my food either way so I might as well not even tip the delivery person.


And why do you believe you're exempt from that happening once a delivery person gets a hold of it? That's most likely the only person who has the food when there are no witnesses around, if they intend to do anything to it.



Uberfunitis said:


> Actually servers are guaranteed to make at least the federal minimum wage of $7.25 when tips and direct compensation is combined. It is a myth that server only get some lower minimum wage all that is an offset that the employer can reduce their pay by to account for tips. If tips are not received enough to make up the difference though the employer is required to pay the difference.


I worked as a server and a bartender for a while before I got into this independent contractor driving field. I left bartending last year (2018) after the owner tried to keep my tips, and I currently have a case open with my state's department of labor about it. In theory, employers are supposed to make up the difference; in all the years I worked in hospitality I have never seen it happen. And I worked in every kind of place from big (huge) chains to fancy places to dives - NEVER seen it happen. Some place don't even pay the $2.50 minimum wage or will cap your hours so you only work on tips for several hours OR are doing non-tipped duties for hours under the minimum tip wage that's less than minimum wage, and some places make you share your tips with back-of-the-house staff (kitchen, maintenance, etc.) to cut costs, which is totally illegal. So much shadiness goes on in that industry with regard to tipped staff wages, so the myth is not that the "server[_sic_] only get some lower minimum wage"; the myth is that most of those employers adhere to the laws about it.



Uberfunitis said:


> I don't do delivery but as a consumer of delivery services the fact that the restaurant does not receive a portion of my tip in some way is why I see no reason to tip delivery as a delivery customer.


 For some reason, I get the sense that you feel your food is somehow impervious to being tampered with by a delivery driver. I've personally never done it and can't think of any scenario that would drive me to do it (including not being tipped), but I knew the staff that did it and seen it done in some places I worked, especially in those chain restaurants and some fast food places I worked at when I was younger. People did it even when they knew they were getting tipped because they didn't like customers' attitudes. They did it with other people around, so I have no doubt in my mind that there are people who would mess with your food when there is no audience for whatever reason, including knowing you won't be tipping them.



Uberfunitis said:


> Food has already been messed with because people earlier in the chain did not get a tip so at that point what difference does it really matter.


 People earlier in the chain are less likely to be disgruntled and more likely to be happier with their salaries because management is less likely to mess with them and their money the way they might with tipped staff for several reasons that would take too long for me to explain here. But I cannot disagree with you about the point you made here - your food has probably been messed with. Good luck with that, and continue to stand by those convictions! 

PS to everyone else - ALWAYS respect people handling your food when you're not watching.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I also have worked in various positions within restaurants including as a server and I have been paid that offset myself though they were not happy about it at all they still paid it. I know exactly what goes on in restaurants and what happens when a delivery person has my food is the least of my worries.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I also have worked in various positions within restaurants including as a server and I have been paid that offset myself though they were not happy about it at all they still paid it. I know exactly what goes on in restaurants and what happens when a delivery person has my food is the least of my worries.


Then I hope you appreciated that boss because he/she did what they were supposed to do. Like I said, I worked with high-end to dumps - some were better than others, but I never assume most are like the best I worked with and always remember that they could be like the worst ones...or worse.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

IGotDrive said:


> Then I hope you appreciated that boss because he/she did what they were supposed to do. Like I said, I worked with high-end to dumps - some were better than others, but I never assume most are like the best I worked with and always remember that they could be like the worst ones...or worse.


If someone is not doing what they are legally required to do, and I put up with it, then that is on me if I put up with it and not on the consumer to try and divine what is or is not going on.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

You have the right to your opinions. I wish I haven't seen as much as I have to be as idealistic as you, and in an ideal world you would be right. I actually don't think you said anything wrong in that last statement.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why would a consumer tip you as the delivery person for doing your job. I don't think either the delivery person or the hostess should be tipped.


To insure that when I have two UE orders stacked on top of 2 GH orders, they're not the 4th customer to get their food. Happened last night, but with 3, not 4. Hope Cust #3 had a microwave.


GH order #1=$2.19 tip
GH order #2=$6.50 tip
UE order = Yeah right.*
Take a WAG what order that food was delivered in.

*And my suspicions were confirmed. Zero tip on a $10 food order on UE, just like 95% of the UE orders I deliver.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't do delivery but as a consumer of delivery services the fact that the restaurant does not receive a portion of my tip in some way is why I see no reason to tip delivery as a delivery customer.


lol, classy


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't do delivery but as a consumer of delivery services the fact that the restaurant does not receive a portion of my tip in some way is why I see no reason to tip delivery as a delivery customer.


That would somewhat applied if we work for the restaurant but as Independent Contractor, we are the middle man from the restaurant and the consumer. Your paying for our service and not the hostess. Now, if you wish to tip the servers, hostess, busboy and chef then you can always dine-in instead.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

feinburg said:


> That would somewhat applied if we work for the restaurant but as Independent Contractor, we are the middle man from the restaurant and the consumer. Your paying for our service and not the hostess. Now, if you wish to tip the servers, hostess, busboy and chef then you can always dine-in instead.


My point in tipping is avoiding extra sauce in my food if that tip is not being passed up than it does nothing to prevent that so I might as well save my money and enjoy the extras because they will be there if I tip the driver or not.


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

Tipping the host? Get the **** outta here. They can add automatic gratuity to take out orders like my area does if they want, then its baked into the receipt that goes on the corporate card.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

mindthelines said:


> Tipping the host? Get the @@@@ outta here. They can add automatic gratuity to take out orders like my area does if they want, then its baked into the receipt that goes on the corporate card.


This is what I was referring to, this is tipping the host/bartender etc.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

The owner/manager is too cheap to pay his own host and wants someone else to pay his host.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> The owner/manager is too cheap to pay his own host and wants someone else to pay his host.


Same for Uber and Lyft being too cheap to pay their drivers enough.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

That reddit post was a funny read. Thanks for sharing. Which one of you dashers was sexually harassing that cook?

The common theme (and I posted a very similar thought earlier today only in regards to passenger driving) is that these delievery companies are almost agents of chaos and vampire capitalists totally run amok. They get all parties (restaurant owners, workers, customers, drivers, 3rd world call staff) upset and angry at _one another_ instead of the true culprit all while squeezing as much money for themselves in total disregard of worker wages or restaurant costs. You'd really have to tip your cap if the whole thing weren't so sleazy.

And to the question first posed, no, drivers should not be expected to tip hostesses/prep out of pocket. That's the responsibility of either the employer or customer not a middleman driver. Pay the worker fair compensation, have the app automatically divvy a portion of the customer payment for this purpose or drop these deliveries entirely. Robbing Peter to pay Paul in order to keep DoorDash's bottom line fat is totally ridiculous. Just sour grapes going back to my last paragraph.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> And to the question first posed, no, drivers should not be expected to tip hostesses/prep out of pocket. That's the responsibility of either the employer or customer not a middleman driver. Pay the worker fair compensation, have the app automatically divvy a portion of the customer payment for this purpose or drop these deliveries entirely. Robbing Peter to pay Paul in order to keep DoorDash's bottom line fat is totally ridiculous. Just sour grapes going back to my last paragraph.


So just to further along your line of thought. Let us say where I live there is a concierge who accepts all deliveries and than he or she takes that delivery up to me so that strangers are not allowed to run around unsupervised. I hand the concierge five bucks for bringing the item up to my door... he is just the middle man in this transaction and should not have to pass any tip along to the delivery driver correct?


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> So just to further along your line of thought. Let us say where I live there is a concierge who accepts all deliveries and than he or she takes that delivery up to me so that strangers are not allowed to run around unsupervised. I hand the concierge five bucks for bringing the item up to my door... he is just the middle man in this transaction and should not have to pass any tip along to the delivery driver correct?


The only person that gets a vig from the concierge is the mob boss who got him the job. Don't like it, talk to the boss.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

feinburg said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/KitchenConfidential/comments/aat4w2
> 
> Someone at my regular job show me this reddit forum where DoorDash is setting up order for a restaurant that never sign up for the service. I never experience this before but the owner was upset that the driver never tip the host. Why would I or any of us having to tip the host. Any thoughts on the matter.


Doormen are upset Uber Drivers do not tip(bribe) them also . . .


----------

